# New Zealand / AUS Vape Juice Nic. Legislation



## ashTZA (14/2/15)

I've been looking into going over to NZ in the near future; To visit my brother; (And possibly stay for a while/forever depending on the vibe...)

Probably no surprise to regulars on this forum (as you'd probably think alike) My first concern was
finding out were I'd be able to purchase my ejuice supplies from while over there.

What I've found is there are a few vendors there that sell hardware; but very few that sell juice.
I came across one that did sell juice... and all the international favourites at that; But they do not ship locally; only internationally due to legislation.

After digging into the legislation; apparently its illegal to sell juice which contains Nicotine, within New Zealand. But you are allowed to import it / purchase from outside the country for your personal use up to a 3month supply. but there no definition of what a 3month supply is. (_so probably any amount that doesn't look like your opening a super market & you feel you can get away with given a good argument.)_

This still left me with a nagging question in my mind... why would there be local vendors from within New Zealand; Going through the effort of importing it (likely broken up into packages under what would appear as more than a 3month supply) just to refuse to ship/sell locally.

Then it dawned on me; I looked up Australia's legislation, and its exactly the same.
With local vendors there doing the same thing.

The loop hole is effectively:
New Zealand vendors are allowed to ship to Australia; And Australian Vendors are allowed to ship to New Zealand.

There is *no import prohibition from customs* on electronic cigarettes with nicotine for personal use. Also, there are *no customs fees for orders under $1000.
*
And shipping between the two countries usually takes no more time than someone in cape town ordering from JHB. (2-3 days).

So that's how vapers in both countries get around not being able to order from local vendors.
But arn't willing to wait weeks for vape mail from further afar.

Anyway; Just thought I'd share this info incase anyone else here plans on visiting NZ in the future & is worried about what might happen if they run out of juice while there.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

Most interesting @ashTZA 

I was chatting to @Oupa about 2 weeks ago about this exact thing.

Apparently some of the local vendors sell their "flavour mixes" without nicotine - and then you import your own nicotine and just add it in. I assume they need to mix their "flavour mixes" quite strong so that when you add the nicotine juice, you end up with a ready to vape juice at the right flavour concentration.

Interesting concept

Enjoy your travels and do pop in and let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cfm78910 (14/2/15)

But you can buy smokes. They are so backward.


----------

